# OTRS 3 und ISPConfig 3



## trelock (20. März 2013)

Hallo Community,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich würde gerne auf einer Website OTRS3 installieren folgende Schritte habe ich schon gemacht.

1. Apache direktiven gesetzt:

```
ScriptAlias /support/ "/var/www/clients/client1/webxxx/web/otrs3/bin/cgi-bin/"
Alias /support-web/ "/var/www/clients/client1/webxxx/web/otrs3/var/httpd/htdocs/"

<Directory "/var/www/clients/client1/webxxx/web/otrs3/">
    AllowOverride None
    Options +ExecCGI -Includes
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>
AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
AddHandler cgi-script .pl
```
Das Verzeichniss könnt ihr ja oben ablesen. Ich habe für diese Info einen alten Thread genutzt aber irgendwie funktioniert es nicht:
ISPConfig 3 and OTRS 3 (Perl) - HowtoForge Forums | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Mir werden die Perl dateien ausgeliefert aber nicht angezeigt. Perl ist aktiviert und CGI auch. PHP steht auf FAST-CGI. 

Könnt Ihr mir helfen?
Danke


----------



## trelock (21. März 2013)

Hier noch die Config. Ich komme nicht mehr weiter. Es muss doch einen Weg geben das zum Laufen zu bringe.


```
<Directory /var/www/support.xxxxxxx.xx>
        AllowOverride None
        Order Deny,Allow
        Deny from all
</Directory>

<VirtualHost *:80>
                    DocumentRoot /var/www/support.xxxxxxx.xx/web
            
        ServerName support.xxxxxxx.xx
        ServerAlias www.support.xxxxxxx.xx
        ServerAdmin webmaster@support.xxxxxxx.xx

        ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/support.xxxxxxx.xx/error.log

        Alias /error/ "/var/www/support.xxxxxxx.xx/web/error/"
        ErrorDocument 400 /error/400.html
        ErrorDocument 401 /error/401.html
        ErrorDocument 403 /error/403.html
        ErrorDocument 404 /error/404.html
        ErrorDocument 405 /error/405.html
        ErrorDocument 500 /error/500.html
        ErrorDocument 502 /error/502.html
        ErrorDocument 503 /error/503.html

        <IfModule mod_ssl.c>
        </IfModule>

        <Directory /var/www/support.xxxxxxx.xx/web>
                Options FollowSymLinks
                AllowOverride All
                Order allow,deny
                Allow from all
        </Directory>
        <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/webxxx/web>
                Options FollowSymLinks
                AllowOverride All
                Order allow,deny
                Allow from all
        </Directory>


        <IfModule mod_perl.c>
            PerlModule ModPerl::Registry
            PerlModule Apache2::Reload
            <Directory /var/www/support.xxxxxxx.xx/web>
                PerlResponseHandler ModPerl::Registry
                PerlOptions +ParseHeaders
                Options +ExecCGI
            </Directory>
            <Files *.pl>
                SetHandler perl-script
            </Files>
        </IfModule>


        # Clear PHP settings of this website
        <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
                SetHandler None
        </FilesMatch>
        # php as fast-cgi enabled
    # For config options see: http://httpd.apache.org/mod_fcgid/mod/mod_fcgid.html
        <IfModule mod_fcgid.c>
                IdleTimeout 300
                ProcessLifeTime 3600
                # MaxProcessCount 1000
                DefaultMinClassProcessCount 0
                DefaultMaxClassProcessCount 100
                IPCConnectTimeout 3
                IPCCommTimeout 360
                BusyTimeout 300
        </IfModule>
        <Directory /var/www/support.xxxxxxx.xx/web>
                AddHandler fcgid-script .php .php3 .php4 .php5
                FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/webxxx/.php-fcgi-starter .php
                Options +ExecCGI
                AllowOverride All
                Order allow,deny
                Allow from all
        </Directory>
        <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/webxxx/web>
                AddHandler fcgid-script .php .php3 .php4 .php5
                FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/webxxx/.php-fcgi-starter .php
                Options +ExecCGI
                AllowOverride All
                Order allow,deny
                Allow from all
        </Directory>


        # add support for apache mpm_itk
        <IfModule mpm_itk_module>
            AssignUserId webxxx client1
        </IfModule>

        <IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>
        # Do not execute PHP files in webdav directory
            <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/webxxx/webdav>
                <ifModule mod_security2.c>
                    SecRuleRemoveById 960015
                    SecRuleRemoveById 960032
                </ifModule>
                <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
                    SetHandler None
                </FilesMatch>
            </Directory>
            DavLockDB /var/www/clients/client1/webxxx/tmp/DavLock
            # DO NOT REMOVE THE COMMENTS!
            # IF YOU REMOVE THEM, WEBDAV WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE!
      # WEBDAV BEGIN
            # WEBDAV END
        </IfModule>

ScriptAlias /otrs/ /var/www/clients/client1/webxxx/web/otrs3/bin/cgi-bin/
AddHandler cgi-script .pl
<Directory /var/www/clients/client1/webxxx/web/otrs3>
    AllowOverride None
    Options +ExecCGI -Includes
    DirectoryIndex index.pl    
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## nowayback (21. März 2013)

https://it-service.wiwi.uni-kl.de/uploads/media/otrs-aufsetzen-debian.pdf


----------



## trelock (21. März 2013)

Das löst leider mein Problem nicht. Ich kenne schon viele Anleitungen aber ich will ja nicht so installieren wie die es machen sonder in einen Account von einen Nutzer. Bei mir werden Perl dateien nicht ausgeführt sondern ausgeliefert d.h. zum Download angeboten.


----------



## nowayback (21. März 2013)

wenn die anleitungen bei den anderen funktionieren, dann solltest du einfach nur vergleichen müssen was bei dir anders ist, und es anpassen. damit wäre dann auch dein problem gelöst


----------



## trelock (21. März 2013)

Das ist ja schön und gut. Aber ich ich sitze schon lange dran und ich finde es nicht.


----------

